# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Job by EURES in Greece

## alex77

I want to leave my country definitely and I have no interest in returning.I no longer want to be an ee(electrical engineer) and want to work in something else.Can I live in Greece with a entry-job level without any help from my parents?Can I pay the rent or do I need someone's help?I don't have a lot of friends there so I want some advices from you.Is it a good idea for me to leave?I'm 19 and I have no social life,I'm an introvert person.I hope someone from here would tell me how the things are in that country and I hope that my topic will not have x views and 0 replies.Thanks for the understanding.

----------


## alex77

I also hope that someone will not say:,,Don't go there,you're too young to go there''.What is with this messages?Am I not mature at 19 to vote or to do anything that I want?

----------


## alex77

I just hope this thread won't be empty like the last time when I asked something and I had to pray for everyone to join my conversation....

----------


## alex77

There are now 10 views and 0 replies......SRS?NO ONE HERE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT ACCOMODATION?

----------


## alex77

There are now 30 views............

----------


## Yetos

> I want to leave my country definitely and I have no interest in returning.I no longer want to be an ee(electrical engineer) and want to work in something else.Can I live in Greece with a entry-job level without any help from my parents?Can I pay the rent or do I need someone's help?I don't have a lot of friends there so I want some advices from you.Is it a good idea for me to leave?I'm 19 and I have no social life,I'm an introvert person.I hope someone from here would tell me how the things are in that country and I hope that my topic will not have x views and 0 replies.Thanks for the understanding.


too difficult now days.
basic salary in hand is 486 E and a rent cost from 100-250 for 40 m2 appartment
under 24 years old are paued 442 E in hand,
and since you have no experience at your back no one is going to give 580-650 E in hand.
but that step has taxes,
Although it is not imposible,

bread cost about 2.20 E per kilo
except if you have a trusted one as roomate to share the cost,
you will find it difficult

Although in some other works it will be easier to find a job

----------


## alex77

And you can live decent if you are a waiter or a casino dealer(croupier)?What about web developer?

----------


## Yetos

> And you can live decent if you are a waiter or a casino dealer(croupier)?What about web developer?


it all depends,
from the town you will dwell, your level of language etc,
i know people from abroad that manage to stay and have property,
I also know people that fled back in first 2 weeks,

----------


## alex77

I forgot to ask if it is recommended to learn Greek.Can you speak with greeks in english even if you never learnt greek?
I'm learning greek at beginner level and it may take a while until I will become a middle level speaker.

----------


## Yetos

> I forgot to ask if it is recommended to learn Greek.Can you speak with greeks in english even if you never learnt greek?
> I'm learning greek at beginner level and it may take a while until I will become a middle level speaker.


as you realize greek is like no ther langauge,
yes you need Greek, 
about 30% are quite good in English,
and English knows more than 65%
but Ebglish are used only in Touristic places,
in my area we avoid any foreign language in every day speach needs,
yet for touristic reasons most know 2 languages, but only for touristic jobs,

Anyway, I do not want to push or to stop your effort,

you could work as a touristic guide for Romanian tourists,
or a conductor for a travel office,
but that is not by salary, but with anual agreement,

Anyway there Romanians in Greece, but most are before the crisis,
try to communicate with them


Although it is not problem to make holidays alone,
I suggest not to come alone for work.

at 1980's till 2000 was a good idea to come to Greece,
Today with crisis, hmmm, you just risk,

----------


## JamesWorsham

I don’t know all the resume writing rules but there are resources that have saved me once. I am talking about the careerperfect. You could have known that the resource a nice one just from reading the reviews. And I think it is reasonable – to use writing services when you don’t understand all the rules about the kind of text that you have to write. So I recommend everything fond some writing service that you can trust and use it and CV and resumes.

----------


## Gilanderts

Hi guys! Thanks fo cool topic!

----------


## dosas

You have a much better chance of getting a summer job in a tourist destination, in a hotel or a resort, mainland or island, and take it from there. You can meet people, learn the job and see what comes up. Taxes are really high in Greece, and there's a lot of 'non-registered' money being passed around, and that also includes wages, so your mileage may vary, depending also on your skills and how good you are at your job.

So if I were you, I'd come in contact with an agency or a job seeker's website that specializes in job opportunities in the tourist sector.

----------


## neridertud

I was in Greece two years ago. It was tourism. I can't say that I was delighted. For the tourist there is the sea, the beach, yachts. But life in the country is not easy. There are many refugees, prices are high, many closed offices and shops, and all this is painted in graffiti. I was in Thessaloniki. It was terrible .... I wouldn't want to live there.

----------


## Yetos

> I was in Greece two years ago. It was tourism. I can't say that I was delighted. For the tourist there is the sea, the beach, yachts. But life in the country is not easy. There are many refugees, prices are high, many closed offices and shops, and all this is painted in graffiti. I was in Thessaloniki. It was terrible .... I wouldn't want to live there.


Thessaloniki is most beutifull city in Greece, with Rhodos and Corfu
but after 1923, the city accept a shock by population exchnge,
the city manage at 70's and 80's to return and compete top European cities,
but policies like city metro, new port docks, and mainly acceptance of major waves of immigrants turn the city not comfort, not human.

before 10-20 years etc, you left your car unlocked and walk alone from the mountanis and the castle with no fear, 
today after 9-10 at evening you are afraid even your shadow, 

As for working conditions, Greece is not famous for that.
especially in areas of first and second degree of agriculture.

----------


## AmondoO

I think you can

----------

